# Slow laptop computer



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2016)

My Dell laptop computer (Windows 7) has become quite slow and I don't know why.

Slow loading everything. I am at the library now because I got tired of
waiting for it. I have good speed on it but not the fastest.
Do you think it is the browser? I use only Google and Explorer.

It is not new anymore and the slowness just started 3 weeks ago.
I wonder if a virus could cause that. The computer shop charges $50
to examine it.  AT T is always trying to sell me something.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 21, 2016)

One thing that can really help is to reformat your drive and reinstall the OS (after backing up your important files). If this isn't something you've done before, you can Google to find articles about why doing it can help your speed, and the steps how to do it.

If you're concerned about a virus or malware, make sure that your antivirus/Internet security software is up-to-date and that you're running it regularly.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 21, 2016)

Clean it up every way you can, then run antivirus and malware protection (malwarebytes is a good one)


----------



## 911 (Sep 21, 2016)

Don't forget to de-frag the hard drive.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 21, 2016)

Being Microsoft Windows, it could have virus' or adware/crapware bogging it down, in which case a reinstall of windows would be the cure.    

Or, it could be clogged up with dust/lint and overheating...that will slow it down too.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 21, 2016)

If your PC suddenly goes into Slow Motion, for no apparent reason, one of the first things to check is to see if your Internet Provider is giving you the Download/Upload speed you are paying for.  There are several speed check utilities available...my personal favorite is Speedtest.net.  It is quick and easy to use.

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## Aurora (Sep 22, 2016)

Don,
  thanks for the speedtest. I tested 21 which is not bad but not good. Average global result is 18.7
 more interested in central U.S. results.

I do have malwarebytes in my computer--I purchased months ago.

I don't know how to do the procedures that others here mentioned and don't
want things to get worse with my meddling.. Know nothing about my hard drive, am not a geek type.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 22, 2016)

When I first started teaching myself computer stuff in the early '80s, one of the best feelings was that step-by-step I could learn to do repairs for both hardware and software. It definitely took some time, and I had the interest to do it. Eventually all that interest turned into a new career.

But if you're not comfortable learning some tech skills to save money, then it sounds like you'll need to find a local shop or consultant who can troubleshoot, diagnose and possibly repair the issues for you. Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 22, 2016)

Aurora said:


> Don,
> thanks for the speedtest. I tested 21 which is not bad but not good. Average global result is 18.7
> more interested in central U.S. results..



If you are showing 21 MBS with Speedtest.net, that should be more than sufficient to do almost anything quickly.  You might want to check your phone/internet bill, and see if that speed concurs with what you are paying for.

What OS are you using....W10, W7???  Do you have an anitivirus...other than Windows Defender...installed?   Perhaps the next thing you might want to try is to do a Full System Scan with your Anti-Virus program....that is a pretty easy task.  If you have Malware Bytes, you should also do a full scan with that...these scans can take 30 minutes or more.   Defragging the Hard Drive is a Must, periodically...W10 can be set to do it automatically, and W7 is pretty easy to do, also.  If speed test looks good, the anti-virus, and malwarebytes run clean, and you defrag the drive...and Still have issues, $50 at your local computer shop would be quite reasonable, if you are not comfortable messing with your system.


----------



## LENNON500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Aurora, 

Having a slow computer can be so frustrating, and I don't blame you for running to the library!
When you say "slow loading everything" are you talking specifically about the internet or do you also mean things like opening up a Word document, opening up your calendar, launching a game of solitaire and opening up your calculator is taking forever too?


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 4, 2016)

Aurora said:


> Don,
> thanks for the speedtest. I tested 21 which is not bad but not good. Average global result is 18.7
> more interested in central U.S. results.
> 
> ...




Sooo, when you say slow, are you talking about only when you are browsing the internet, or are other usages with your computer also slow?

Navigating your files(viewing pictures, reading word documents, etc)
Opening or closing programs(media player, Excel, Adobe, etc).


----------



## oldman (Oct 5, 2016)

Don M. said:


> If you are showing 21 MBS with Speedtest.net, that should be more than sufficient to do almost anything quickly.  You might want to check your phone/internet bill, and see if that speed concurs with what you are paying for.
> 
> What OS are you using....W10, W7???  Do you have an anitivirus...other than Windows Defender...installed?   Perhaps the next thing you might want to try is to do a Full System Scan with your Anti-Virus program....that is a pretty easy task.  If you have Malware Bytes, you should also do a full scan with that...these scans can take 30 minutes or more.   Defragging the Hard Drive is a Must, periodically...W10 can be set to do it automatically, and W7 is pretty easy to do, also.  If speed test looks good, the anti-virus, and malwarebytes run clean, and you defrag the drive...and Still have issues, $50 at your local computer shop would be quite reasonable, if you are not comfortable messing with your system.




Don----My desktop computer tested at 90.10 for the d/l and 6.77 for the u/l. I think 21 is probably a bit slow.


----------



## LENNON500 (Oct 5, 2016)

That's a great question!!  Why didn't I think of it?  Oh wait, I did yesterday and already asked her ;-)


tnthomas said:


> Sooo, when you say slow, are you talking about only when you are browsing the internet, or are other usages with your computer also slow?
> 
> Navigating your files(viewing pictures, reading word documents, etc)
> Opening or closing programs(media player, Excel, Adobe, etc).


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 5, 2016)

21 mbps is fine for streaming services and general Internet usage, and it may be an affordable plan at that speed tier. While it would be awesome to get 90 mbps, I wouldn't want to pay for that speed. My speed is less than that and I stream every day, download large files, and play online games on my PS4 without any problems.

As an example, here's Netflix's minimum speed requirements for streaming:



0.5 Megabits per second - Required broadband connection speed
1.5 Megabits per second - Recommended broadband connection speed
3.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for SD quality
5.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for HD quality
25 Megabits per second - Recommended for Ultra HD quality


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2016)

LENNON500 said:


> That's a great question!!  Why didn't I think of it?  Oh wait, I did yesterday and already asked her ;-)



I was just expounding on what you had said, but since you were first you get the credit.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2016)

oldman said:


> Don----My desktop computer tested at 90.10 for the d/l and 6.77 for the u/l. I think 21 is probably a bit slow.



Speed is all over the place, depending upon who you have for a Provider.  I've had everything from dialup, years ago, to Fiber Optics now.  For years, I had DSL from our local phone company, and on a good day, I had 6MB download, and .6MB upload....and that worked good for 95% of what I wanted to do.  A couple of months ago, we got Fiber optic cable in our area, and I now have 97MB Download and Upload....I am in Speed Heaven.  As Winter weather sets in, I will probably be streaming some TV shows and movies....commercial free.


----------



## LENNON500 (Oct 5, 2016)

No credit necessary or taken....we're all here to help


----------



## Aurora (Oct 6, 2016)

Computer is slow on internet only. I do not use Word much or do other things on it.

Especially slow with my email on Outlook


----------

